# got a newer truck



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i bought a 06 dodge dakota 4.7 ho motor here is some pic frist pic is stock 2 is with 3 inch lift


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good, you going to toss a plow on it?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

just pick up a fisher 6f 6 inch plow or 200


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You may have a hard time putting that on your truck. The push plate's for the Dakota are meant for the larger plows and will be too wide for that plow. Unless they are making new push plates, but I'm not sure.

I had an 03 Dakota and used a 7'6" Fisher MM1.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

The plow come with s10 mount and made my own mounts from that I want 7 1/2


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh nice, I was going to say if you can weld then it will certainly fit!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

plowguy43 you have a nice truck


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Man, I actually miss my dakota a lot. It was my favorite truck when it was lifted, but I had to remove it all when I started plowing with it.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

this is my 2 dakota to plow with i got all the spot my bother in law cant with his f350 i only have 3inch lift on the one my last had 4.5 inch lift


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here is a pic of it and the trailer that iam working on


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, that 4.7HO has some nice get up and go to it.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes it dose the last Dakota only had the 3.9v6 in I love the 4.7ho


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here are some more pic after i did some thinks to it


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got the plow on this weekend


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

that is gonna make a great driveway machine!!!

how do you like the safety rack im thinking of getting one.....can you see good and clean the rear window with it??


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i love the rack i can see out back window i hope to get a 7 1\2 for it at some point but i got offer to to get a 2001 ford f250 xlt xcab with 5.4 for 3500


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i just noticed that light bar what model is it....i have been looking for one like that...i like that color plastic not the orange colored one...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

The only things it's missing is a stop sign and flashing red lights. :laughing:

Sorry....I had too. Looks good. That truck will push a 6.6 blade just fine, since most use at least a 7'.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

whelen mini edge lightbar


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

get that plow painted and but the bumble bee sticker on the triangle and continue the racing stripes in the plow that woudl be sweet


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

The stripes on the hood is coming off


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

nothing new with my truck been working on my dads truck heater core went so i have been working on that here is a pic


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

some more pic took me 5 hours to do it


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jimv;1521096 said:


> some more pic took me 5 hours to do it


got a question on your heater core install .... i put the core back in and the dash is half way back in ... did you ever completely remove the wiring harness or just detached it from the dash board ?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i unplug it from dash


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

All that for a heater core?? What a PITA. !! It should be as simple as removing the glove box to get to it.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i wish it was


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

my dads buddy give him free tires and wheels for his truck


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jimv;1521921 said:


> i unplug it from dash


so i assume you had to drop the steering wheel ... how long in all from start to finsish did it take you .. and or did you have help ?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

yes drop the column did it by my self i would say 6 hours


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

jimv;1523241 said:


> yes drop the column did it by my self i would say 6 hours


congrads .... my 99 had the same thing ... i took out dash just now finally put core in and now in process of reinstalling dash .. NIGHTMARE .... 6hrs pretty fast worker ..... take it apart isnt hard part putting it all back together correctly is .. LOL


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i know alot about dodge and i work on car for a job


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i just picked this up from my dads buddy 1 owner need to fix the floor than back for sale


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here is some pic of the s10


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

nothing new with my truck but i just picked this up 1990 Ford Thunderbird Super Coupe


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I love a big RWD car with a stick shift. 

Wish I had noticed this thread earlier. You could have used the floor from my red 1994 S10, which sits in my yard as a shed and occasional parts donor.

Did you ever get those stripes off the Dakota? The idea of adding more stripes and stuff made me think "R/T" could be short for "Rice Truck".


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

used a heat gun to get it off the last owner put the stripes on hood 

i sold the s10 and got the ford it did not run when i got it


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

wow! its been a while since Ive seen the old skewl SC thunder chicken!!! Always thought they were kinda kool


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

dont know if i will keep it


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

one of the best plow trucks i had


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I hate the heater cores too... Done three of them lately...
09 superduty








2011 f350. Mode door actuator. Aka defrost, panel floor,








09 F150 Harley Davidson








08 6.4 bedplate gasket repair.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

More...


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

you been busy


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

My shops kinda slow. Those are collective over the past couple weeks. How's your shop going? I wish there was more hours. But soon there will be snow to make up for the lack of flat rate hours I hope.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i dont really have a shop i work out of my carport in my drive way one day i want a shop


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohh ok. I thought you worked at a dealer or in a private independent repair shop... As you mentioned you work on cars. I've got 12 years as a Ford Tech. Someday I want my own shop too..that would be nice. Nice truck by the way, will be a good driveway truck. Mine sucks in small areas.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

i was working in a shop but they went under so for now i will work in my drive way it a good drive way truck i want i full size truck


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

While we're posting pics with our dash removed...the heater core in this car is done under the hood, but I had the dash off to install a clutch pedal.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

theholycow;1537800 said:


> While we're posting pics with our dash removed...the heater core in this car is done under the hood, but I had the dash off to install a clutch pedal.


Wait..what?? I see automatic... Converting??


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

07PSDCREW;1537805 said:



> Wait..what?? I see automatic... Converting??


Yup. 
https://sites.google.com/site/hackensteinberg/


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

thats cool


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

this is what i have working on for sometime


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks to be a good project car!!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

its geting there hope to get it paint soon


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

sold the ford and got a sweet deal on this 1998 jeep wrangler it 4cyl 5speed it has new tires it will get a 4" lift


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

just picked this up


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got the tool box bolt up


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got 4 new tires


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here are some pic


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

truck is all clean got some parts for it


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

my jeep will need some rear frame needs some work look like the lift will be on hold


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

should be picking up my new to me truck on the weekend of the 30


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got a camper


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

did some work on truck


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

will have more pic later


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got it all done rides a lot better


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

At least you got the right tires. To bad the trucks wrong.


----------

